# Gooseberry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cups of flour
1/2 cup of corm meal plus 2 tblsp
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
3/4 cups of butter
3/4 cup of boiling water
2 cans, 15 oz of sweetened whole gooseberries
1 tsp of honey
juice of 1/2 of a lemon

Sifte the flour with 1/2 cup corn meal, baking powder and salt. Using pastry blender or two knives, cut in the butter. Quickly add the boiling water, mixing in well. Devide the dough in half and pat half of it in a buttered 8 x 8 x 2 baking pan. Sprinkle with 1 tblsp of corn meal. Mash half of the gooseberries in their syrup, then stir in remaining gooseberries, honey and lemon juice and pour over the dough. Top with remaining dough and sprinkle with remaining corn meal. Bake in 425 deg oven for 30 mins or until top is lightly browned. When warm to cool, cut into squares and serve.


----------

